# Need to add weight



## fassa b (Mar 30, 2008)

My son wants to use my Cervelo R3SL for his next race. However I need to add about 400gm to make the 6.8Kg UCI standard. The bike is set up with Campy Record with Envie Wheels. 400 grams is lot of add any one have any suggestions.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Just put a worn out chain and a half in the seat tube. 120 links or so should be 300grams for reference.


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

Hmmm...
I've never thought about adding weight to my bike. A lot of things will add a few ounces here and there. 

I would think that getting the extra weight low would be of benefit. 

I'd look at using fishing lead. Wrap it in packing foam so it doesn't move around.

Make sure you add a loop, ring, or something that you can catch onto and pull it back out, then as mentioned shove into the seat tube.

You may also be able to simply play around with component weights such as tires, seat, and seat post.


----------



## fassa b (Mar 30, 2008)

Tanks for the advice. You have given me some good advice.


----------

